# Happy Birthday Havoc!



## Kayos and Havoc

Havoc is 7 today. I still remember the day we bought him home ike it was yesterday. 

Last July we nearly lost him to bloat, we are grateful for every day we have him. He is a good boy!





Happy Birthday Baby-Puppy!


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Happy Birthday!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Shade

:birthday: Havoc!!


----------



## middleofnowhere

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## MiaMia

Happy Birthday Havoc! Very handsome boy..


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Birthday kisses to you handsome guy!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Havoc!!


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday Big Guy! 

:cake:


----------



## Apoolutz

Happy Birthday pretty boy!!! Wishing you many many more


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, 7 years old - happy birthday Havoc! :birthday:


----------



## HappyFurKid

Birthday Hugs, Havoc! :birthday: :hug:


----------



## Jelpy

LOL. I can look at the puppy picture and know EXACTLY why you named him Havok.


----------



## kbella999

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Havoc!


----------



## Moriah

Happy Birthday, Big Boy!! Thank you for posting the pictures. Zeager is the sire of my dog also. He is a handsome dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Moriah, Havoc's parents are Anastashija van Noort and Xandro vom Bauhofer-Land. Although Havoc is a Temar dog neither of his parents were Temar bred dogs.


----------



## Moriah

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Moriah, Havoc's parents are Anastashija van Noort and Xandro vom Bauhofer-Land. Although Havoc is a Temar dog neither of his parents were Temar bred dogs.


Oops!! Now I remember a post where you noted that your boy was not TeMar bred. So sorry. I confused you with another forum member whose dog is sired by Zeager.

The one thing I did get right is that Havoc is a handsome boy!


----------



## K9POPPY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Havoc!!! Been in your shoes, almost losing a boy to bloat, but we loved every day he was with us, feel really blessed to get a second chance, so Havoc's birthday really means more!!!!!!! Enjoy!!!! Bob


----------



## kwedd18

Happy Birthday Havoc!!:birthday: 

Very handsome boy! 

May there be many more birthdays to come.


----------



## Fade2Black

Happy 7th Birthday Havoc!!!! From another Havoc (wish I still had my Kaos)......


----------

